# Ritchey Vantage wheels



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My 1992 C-dale M800 has a set of these. Are they the same as in Tom Ritchey?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> My 1992 C-dale M800 has a set of these. Are they the same as in Tom Ritchey?


Yes, they are from Tom Ritchey's company.
Those rims came in several flavours: Vantage Sport, Comp, Pro, and WCS


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Puppet account?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks I'll have to see which ones mine are.

Good wheels then I take it?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Thanks I'll have to see which ones mine are.
> 
> Good wheels then I take it?


when you say "Ritchey Vantage," you're referring specifically to the rim.

"wheel" takes into account hubs, spokes, and rims

I've seen these rims on some pretty low end hubs like Exage 400 and on some much nicer hubs.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

They're Vantage Comp on Shamano LX hubs, the group set for the bike.


----------



## velomann (May 29, 2009)

My 89 MB-2 has Ritchey Vantage rims, and Nitto-made Ritchey bar and stem.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Shimano LX was middle of the line for quality as are the Vantage Comp rims. Nothing wrong with either as long as the bearings are smooth and the rims are true. What spokes? Unbranded, DT or Wheelsmith?


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

My 2 Ritchey Ultras, 1989 vintage, have grey anodized Vantage rims laced to XT hubs


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

The 20" white is mine; my 13 year old boy rides the 18"


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

My Outback has silver vantage rims/XT hubs. Comp; pro? no idea, but the grey anodized look nicer. I don't have a pic handy, but here's another shot of my son's Ultra


----------

